# Life Partner Permit Appeals



## timzmut (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi All, 

I need some info,

Does anyone has idea how long does it take for appeal submitted through VFS Global-DHA take to be finalised.

I submitted mine on the 15th of July 2014.

Thank you.


----------



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

Submitted mine on the 17th of June still no response...


----------



## timzmut (Sep 1, 2014)

Its more than 2 months already did you submit through VFS Global-DHA. Their website doesnt provide enough info,


----------



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

Yip vfs and the status still says application has been submitted to DHA veri unhelpful hey


----------



## timzmut (Sep 1, 2014)

gspringer said:


> Yip vfs and the status still says application has been submitted to DHA veri unhelpful hey


Did you manage to get any info from VFS


----------

